# Its Freezing out there....



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Make Sure your heaters are working tonight folkes!

Its going to be a cold one!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

going to be? lol been freezin' my @zz off all day! Thanks for the reminder tho


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i hate reading stories of deaths due to a simple thing like that.

last night, i had to empty the pond next door @ 10 30 at night. that was not fun. poor goldies needed be inside a long time ago.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

I won't be biking as much.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Tomorrow morning with windchill -28 here in calgary


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Well Calgary sucks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

now thats freezing !!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the cold better stay out! i got heaters in the mail!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thermometer at home says room temperature is 21 degree Celsius mmmm warm


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is gonna go down to -9 in PoCo tonite


----------



## sir_aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

i'd like it to be -50 in kamloops but it never be


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

-25 in the cariboo, love the woodstove,but working all day in it not a lot of fun.dress in layers and be warm,..chillin


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

yup -25ish here at night. warmed up to -15 today with the sun blazing. beautiful day!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

wait I lied. -35 tonight with the windchill.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

sir_aaron said:


> i'd like it to be -50 in kamloops but it never be


why? your nose hairs would freeze


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

gwcana said:


> why? your nose hairs would freeze


They do its true. 
-28 tonight. Power went out for a little over an hour again this morning.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, I live in Vancouver, which isn't very cold. Still one winter I was in a hurry so I just left the house after a shower...my hair was frozen by the time the bus came


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

-18 in Mission with the wind chill according to environment Canada.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

-29 In my home town Fort Nelson!  But only -4 here!  

To bad it is so windy... the wind goes right through you


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*We build an ice rink in the back yard cause it is so cold. Got the water in just in time for the raccoons to empty half of it so we had to re fill it again. I am setting up a heater in my motorhome it's so cold.*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Expected to drop to -10C in the Lower Mainland tonight with a high of -8C tomorrow. That means black ice people. Drive safe.


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

update..it was fricken windy today -33 with wind chill. can take the cold, but the wind was the nasty,gusting like hell,drifting snow, oh did i mention i am canadian..ey


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

-8 tomorow? o goodie i get to lanscape in it! i thuoght today was cold tomorow will suck!


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah that wind is the worst Chillin. I can handle straight out cold but when its windy + cold it takes your breath away... and not in a good way. lol. -35 here this morning with the wind chill.. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

down with the cold!!

it really doesnt help when you have the flu either..


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Yeah that wind is the worst Chillin. I can handle straight out cold but when its windy + cold it takes your breath away... and not in a good way. lol. -35 here this morning with the wind chill.. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


Lucky me.. I get to help some friends move today. They sold their house down Candy Cane Lane, and bought a new one out by Tabor Lake. BRRR to the RRRRR...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Lucky me.. I get to help some friends move today. They sold their house down Candy Cane Lane, and bought a new one out by Tabor Lake. BRRR to the RRRRR...


More like lucky for your friends you're such a good friend! lol That'd be a tough move in yesterday's cold... damn. Today's feeling like it warmed up a bit but still Winter has definitely arrived. I hate the dry skin, scraping windshields and my drafty house in winter. Too bad I went on a tropical vacation last year and I cant afford one this year.. lol. Costa Rica would be nice...


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Attention cyclists: Fog free Swimming goggles help keep your eyes from drying out by the cold wind.

"Holy wind chill Batman!" exclaimed Robin rubbing his eyes.
The capped crusader replied, "It's none other than the dastardly work of Mr. Freeze, quick Robin the Bat goggles!"


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

if you're cycling in this weather you're too hard core, need to get your head checkec imho


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

user_error said:


> if you're cycling in this weather you're too hard core, need to get your head checkec imho


I have to walk home an hour in this insane weather.... to come home to a house with frozen pipes due to NO insulation. Who's moving to a warmer climate with me?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

fail on the lack of insulation. we have heat tape on our pipes, not just insulation. but thats the north for ya.


----------

